# some emails being bounced back?



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Hi you all! Out of the blue some of my sent messages from various email addresses that I have been corresponding with for years are bouncing back to me as "undeliverable" and often with a "spamhaus"(?)type of notice in there. My group of email buds have discussed this but no idea why.

I have the free email provider Thunderbird...no idea about how it works or how to get help from them. My previous tech who set up this computer for me has moved back east.

Hope you have some ideas for me. THANKS! LQ


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

We'll need more information from that; probably a server (either your server, the 'sending' server, or the 'receiving' server) is sending you a message.

You'll need to copy and paste here the information in one of the bounced emails so we can advise you further.


----------



## fratermus (May 11, 2009)

Thunderbird is most likely just the mail reader*, reading the email from whatever service actually has your email. As kung points out, we'll need to see an email to figure it out. You can XXX out email address and anything else private/identifiable, or PM it to one of us.

"Spamhaus" may indicate the email is getting misidentified as spam, or it may mean the emails really aren't ones you sent and someone has harvested/trojaned/etc your email address.



* (client, mail user agent, whatever)


----------



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

It most likely means the IP from which you're sending, or your email server's IP, is listed in spamhaus as a source of spam. 

The recipient's (person whom you're emailing) email server is likely rejecting email from servers listed in spamhaus. You may need to contact your ISP to get it resolved.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Thanks so much for your replies and tips. I've copied and hope to paste one of the emails that is getting bounced back...here goes! And THANKS! It all looks like gibberish to me! LQ ....

"***" This is the Postfix program at host bidwell.textdrive.com.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to <postmaster>

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

The Postfix program

<[email protected] host sbcmx4.prodigy.net[207.115.20.23] said:
553 5.3.0 flpd124 DNSBL:ATTRBL 521< 207.7.108.125
>_is_blocked.__For_information_see_http://att.net/blocks (in reply to MAIL
FROM command)



Reporting-MTA: dns; bidwell.textdrive.com
X-Postfix-Queue-ID: F1F38E712C
X-Postfix-Sender: rfc822; [email protected]
Arrival-Date: Wed, 9 Mar 2011 00:00:55 +0000 (UTC)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; [email protected]
Action: failed
Status: 5.0.0
Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; host sbcmx4.prodigy.net[207.115.20.23] said: 553
5.3.0 flpd124 DNSBL:ATTRBL 521< 207.7.108.125
>_is_blocked.__For_information_see_http://att.net/blocks (in reply to MAIL
FROM command)


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Might want to edit that email so bots don't snitch it up.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Little Quacker in OR said:


> Thanks so much for your replies and tips. I've copied and hope to paste one of the emails that is getting bounced back...here goes! And THANKS! It all looks like gibberish to me! LQ ....
> 
> Final-Recipient: rfc822; [email protected]
> Action: failed
> ...


With going into a lot of detail, the 553 code means the email server you are trying to send to is blocking mail sent from your email server. You need to contact the recipient's ISP or email admin to see why they are blocking the emails.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

It sure sounds like it. It maybe hitting a updated and stronger spam filter.
So try and change the wording in the Subject line.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> It sure sounds like it. It maybe hitting a updated and stronger spam filter.
> So try and change the wording in the Subject line.


It is not a spam filter (subject line) problem. The 553 error is the recipient's email server blocking the senders as it thinks the sending server is a open relay which is very frowned upon...

See here for some info on 553 errors


----------



## Quercus21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Food for thought:

http://www.mxtoolbox.com/SuperTool.aspx?action=blacklist:cattledogcabin.com


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What Kari said....and the reason I asked to post the info here. I suspected as much, as did others.

If your ISP is decent, then they'll recognize there's somewhat of a good reason they're listed, and will probably track down and eliminate offenders and fix this.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Thanks so much all of you good angels! I am wading through the terminology you have provided and trying to figure out what it all means. The tips are great...its just me the lame brain, as I got this old 'puter set up when my dh died and just do everything he taught me by rote.

As I am way out in the boonies what help I get is sporadic and I'm on the old dino-dial-up to boot so can seldom be helped via phone. OY!

Should I delete the sample I posted? Are there things on there that could cause me trouble if I leave it as is?

I'll keep studying the links you sent and Thanks again! Appreciate it so much! 

LQ


----------

